# Flexsteel captain chair with foot rest



## Jemac1963 (Feb 23, 2006)

Has anyone purchased a Flexsteel captains chair with an electric footrest or have a MH with one in it?  There are 3 models that I have looked at on the web, #443XLE, # 554ERST and #591ERST and they would have to be ordered as seen and not tried.  I can order the 591ERST through Camping World and any of them through Bradd & Hall.  But sure would like to hear from someone that has one.  We have a Class A 2002 Winnebago Adventurer and would be replacing the recliner that came in it. No one can be belted in the recliner for travel and that's why we want a comfortable replacement.  Thanks for any info.
   Jemac


----------



## hertig (Feb 23, 2006)

Flexsteel captain chair with foot rest

The passenger captain's chair in my coach has the electric footrest.  Don't have any idea what the make or model is though.  Comfortable to sit in, but slow as all get out to extend/retract.


----------



## Jemac1963 (Feb 24, 2006)

Flexsteel captain chair with foot rest

Thank you so much for the info.  The Bradd and Hall guy told me they didn't sell the manual because the footrest didn't lift up all the way, but since the chair will be used by our handicapped daughter the slow lift and retraction may be a problem. Glad to know it's comfortable at least.
      Jemac


----------



## slabman (Mar 9, 2006)

Flexsteel captain chair with foot rest

I have a Flexsteel in my Fleetwood Providence.  The unltrleather is REAL comfy and that footrest operates very well...not slow at all.  The wife loves it!  Not sure of the model #, but Fleetwood is still using the same seat.


----------



## Jemac1963 (Mar 10, 2006)

Flexsteel captain chair with foot rest

We haven't made a decision yet, but I'm glad to know it works well, thank you.  The problem as I've stated before is ordering it sight unseen.


----------

